# Would You Buy and Would You Sell BOL



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My brother and I both prepare, and we are blessed with an expansive BUg Out Property. His family includes 4 grown children all of whom take prepping seriously and 2 under 5 grand kids. For me it's just me and my wife. In evaluating our property we know there is ample room for more. We've been planting a varietal of fruit and nut trees and most have grown nicely and are doing well. We have tilled enough acreage to plant for all of us and then some, we have a solid well and seasonal water too. It's all good. It's very remote and there is good wildlife around too. 

A) would you buy in such a setting? If we offered a piece of property that wasn't a legal subdivision but local govt won't allow small parcels but were offered a contract right to say 90,000 square feet of land, contract rights to the water supply and some ground preparation for gardening would it be of interest to Preppers ? 

B) would you sell? Can you get into legal trouble saying no to someone you don't think would be good for the neighborhood? How much screening of buyers can you do, or does needing to screen mean you just shouldn't sell at any price? 

We are kind of conflicted with the pros and cons. It's not that I want to sell and he ( my brother doesn't ) we are just trying to figure out if the idea has merritt? Selling a few would give us money for some other improvements we'd like, and if the right people bought we'd be able to share resources and possibly gain access to desirable services of those people. For instance a dentist has asked about the opportunity as he is a friend of the family and has hunted on it in the past. 

Just looking for input. Thanks.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

I would suggest a membership....
No selling involved.
If that has local regulations, then after meeting the
party interested and you have 'approved' them,
they can simply make a donation to the cause.
If either of you don't feel comfortable with a handshake
and your word, maybe you aren't compatible anyway.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I would check with a local lawyer on the legal aspect of choosing who I sold/leased/contracted the land to, but I certainly would want particular people of a particular mindset and moral value on the land or not at all. The aspect of what kind of deal with them and investment is a sticky part. You have to protect your land and back and people are going to want a certain amoount of security in their investment. Which is why who you build this relationship with is so important also.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

If you advertise the property parcels for sale, you become subject to laws prohibiting discrimination in housing, etc., for instance. If you refuse to sell, you expose yourself to lawsuits. As a result a lot of good land is often not advertised. Just saying, it happens. Draw your own conclusions.

I do not buy until I have scoped out the land and potential neighbors. I also want building restrictions and certain restrictive covenants to keep people from living in a converted school bus, opening up a junk yard, or from raising certain kinds of stinky animals, for instance.

Not that I don't like emus or llamas, I do -- but pigs and cows can ruin land very quickly if people let them take over. 

Nothing like that Sunday morning phone call complaining that someone's goat is in someone else's garden to fan the flames.

Things to consider, for sure.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"Nothing like that Sunday morning phone call complaining that someone's goat is in someone else's garden"----Verteidiger

No worries.......Sunday afternoon BBQ !


----------

